# Portishead radio website



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

After a 5-year hiatus, the GKA Website is now back on line. It is still very much work in progress and some sections are still under construction. However, at least there is an 'official' GKA presence on the internet.

See us at:

www.portisheadradio.co.uk

KRs

Larry +


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Very sad hearing that last broadcast.

(Thumb)(Applause)


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

(Applause)


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

*Portishead Radio*

Hi Lads can any of you R/O let me know what was the text of the last massage thanks sam2182sw


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I copied it in Oz on 12 MHz.

Bittersweet.


----------



## Twocky61 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting Larry


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Sam, the word after "messaging" was "sand" but perhaps he meant sad or and. 

I cringed hearing so many errors in the sending at that moderate speed. Couldn't they have put a competent operator on for the last message? Most of us could do better than that, even now.
73
Andrew


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I think maybe there was a bit of emotion going on there. Also, a large crowd of onlookers and camera's probably didn't help.


----------



## WillieG (Feb 7, 2006)

BobClay said:


> I think maybe there was a bit of emotion going on there. Also, a large crowd of onlookers and camera's probably didn't help.


.......my thoughts entirely, Bob.......


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Thank you all for that sam2182sw


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Larry Bennett said:


> After a 5-year hiatus, the GKA Website is now back on line. It is still very much work in progress and some sections are still under construction. However, at least there is an 'official' GKA presence on the internet.
> 
> See us at:
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry for the GKA website. Brings back good memories of working the station so many years ago.

73 de KR


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Indeed - the R/O on the key was one GKA's most experienced operators, and the occasion and emotion did indeed get to him. Imagine the stress of sending an important message with at least 3 video cameras and over 200 ex-staff crowding round him. I have a copy of the original "last message" in my archives so will check to see the official wording.
Larry +


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

GW3OQK said:


> Sam, the word after "messaging" was "sand" but perhaps he meant sad or and.
> 
> I cringed hearing so many errors in the sending at that moderate speed. Couldn't they have put a competent operator on for the last message? Most of us could do better than that, even now.
> 73
> Andrew


Not really a fair comment. See my posting above.

Larry +


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

He doesn't have the luxury of a shipboard sparks who if someone walks into the radio room as you are bashing the key you can give them the 'Go Forth and Multiply' look, (only using a more word economical phrase.)(Jester)


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Larry*

Hyer Larry
Well done for getting a GKA presence on the internet again
keep up the good work in getting the site going again.
Cheers 73.s de ftf


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

I will add that Mike was one of the most senior RO's and he was far from being a bad telgraphist. 

Neville.


----------



## Kepone (Aug 19, 2005)

"I think maybe there was a bit of emotion going on there. Also, a large crowd of onlookers and camera's probably didn't help."

Watch this link to see what happened on the day.


----------



## bobharrison2002 (Apr 12, 2008)

There are some great photos on there - I never worked there but I did visit whilst doing the Marine Electronics course at Soton. I remember the Racal 1217s very clearly as I had sailed with them as the main HF receivers on Island and Pacific Princess.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

'Like music to my ears' ! I was glad to be part of it.
Tks for the memories.
Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Larry for getting this website up & running,great stuff. (Thumb)


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

As well as very interesting information about Portishead, the link about what happened to the various coastal stations was also of interest. Once I started at sea, living in Stranraer, I made several visits to GPK, late 50's and early 60's always receiving a pleasant welcome.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I've just got around to playing the video and have the utmost sympathy for the chap on the key.

I read it as …..messaging s and radio officers……

which I think would have been written as 'messaging staff and radio officers'

but under that pressure I'm surprised he didn't send out the latest notice to mariners instead.

What struck me after all this time is the slowness of the morse; I timed it and it's just below 20wpm, but it sounds so slow. I suppose most of us were happy in the low 30s at least and I used to work GKL/A at that sort of speed, but perhaps
for a general broadcast 20 was the rule……….?


----------

